# Bra pattern?



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a pattern you could share for making bras? Also aprons?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for bra's the Kwik Sew and the Stretch N Sew patterns are good.

www.sewsassy.com is a good site to get everything you need for bras. Catherine in the owner here in Huntsville, and I know she's been at it since early 90's or before.

You could at least give her site a look for ideas.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

how about using an old worn out bra for your pattern! after all you already know what you like and don't like about it.

check this out for ideas, hints, and tips

http://www.andsewitis.net/braclass/class3_1.html


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

aprons 

http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/

http://tipnut.com/free-apron-patterns-tutorials/

http://phyllisdobbs.info/free-apron-pattern-christmas/

http://morganmoore.typepad.com/one_more_moore/2007/02/valentine_tree__1.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1104683/free_apron_patterns.html?cat=24

http://www.susanbranch.com/shopping/shop5-07/aprontest.pdf

http://www.eeschenck.com/i/0/patterns/pdf/Blank_Quilting_Morning_Call.pdf

http://picasaweb.google.com/jbartos...onCollection20PracticalPatternsThatYouCanSew#


click here and wait for the alotted time and put in code... scroll down a bit to see
worth the wait.. open file! I have this book and it is wonderful

http://www.sharepdfbooks.com/9105QN...el_Aprons_-_White_Sewing_Machine_Co..pdf.html

enough? <smile>


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

westbrook said:


> aprons
> 
> http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/
> 
> ...


I think you might have posted to the wrong thread. This is a bra pattern thread. Nice site on aprons though.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

firegirl969 said:


> Does anyone have a pattern you could share for making bras? Also aprons?


she asked for aprons too.... just thought I would give her a few links to get her started.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

westbrook said:


> she asked for aprons too.... just thought I would give her a few links to get her started.


Oops, sorry.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so glad someone asked this! :bow:I tried using an old one as a pattern, and it was a very unsuccessful project. Maybe it works better if you can find a good one that isn't padded... I think I'll try the patterns. Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

http://craftstew.com/sewing/70-free-lingerie-sewing-patterns


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm glad someone ask this too! Thanks for the links everyone! They look like sites I'll spend too much time on....


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I bow down to all of you. There is no way I am going to try making bras as long as I can scrape the money together twice a year to buy new ones. I like mine will lined and with underwires!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

the American Sewing Guild has bra workshops all over, here is the one Los Angeles has coming up

http://www.asgla.org/braworkshop.html

you can contact the ASG in your area to see if there is a bra workshop coming near you in 2010.


----------

